# Trying out some permanent road bed...



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

The wife and I have been pondering how to do the roadbed for the Sprite Valley. We picked up some ProFlex Paver edging at Home Depot, and so far, it looks good.



ProFlex edging



You lay the edging out, spike it down, lay in some paver sand, then level whatever paving bricks you want to use. We're going to use 4" x 8" bricks.



I'm trying the layout for it, so I haven't put any sand down yet. I just want to see how it works. I have some other track coming that will slightly alter the layout. Once the sand is in place under the bricks, the top edge of the bricks will be a half inch or so above the top of the paver edging, and there will be more spikes used to hold it in place. The spikes will also be driven all the way down. I need to be able to pull them for the moment.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So are you still going to use the brick inside, or just use the forms to contain the ballast?

Greg - 579


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Right now, we're just going to use the brick to contain the ballast. Who knows what we'll do in the future.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

looks like a good idea. Too bad it is not an earth color. Where did you get it?


----------



## Huh? What? (Jun 20, 2017)

Home Depot


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks


----------

